# Cost of replacing all shirt buttons



## papertiger26 (Jan 5, 2010)

What is considered a fair price to have a tailor replace the buttons on a shirt?


----------



## Freddy Vandecasteele (Oct 28, 2005)

What kind of buttons?
How many?
Some buttons cost 2.5$ each
2 minutes each button
I am talking shirts
So hard to say
Freddy Vandecasteele


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

A better alternative:

Use .


----------



## papertiger26 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have the buttons. I was just wondering what a reasonable charge would be for replacing them. One tailor near by said a $1 a button, which I thought was crazy. I may try the DIY approach, but would still like to know a fair value.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

Seriously? If you think $1 a button is too much you really should bone up on your sewing skills.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

<$1 button is a bargain. Do one youself, see how long it takes you and how satisfied with the result you are, then you can decide how much you're willing to pay someone else to relieve you of the task.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

learn from alexanders tutorial. once you learn, its yours for life. 
get yourself a thimble [with a hole in the top], apackage of needles, and a spool of thread.
you now have a lifetime supply of equipment.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

a tailor said:


> learn from alexanders tutorial. once you learn, its yours for life.
> get yourself a thimble [with a hole in the top], apackage of needles, and a spool of thread.
> you now have a lifetime supply of equipment.


Thimble... who need a thimble. In the tutorial they used no thimble.:icon_smile_wink:

I've sewn on buttons without a thimble multiple times.

Oh! I forgot... I drew blood multiple times.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

papertiger26 said:


> I have the buttons. I was just wondering what a reasonable charge would be for replacing them. One tailor near by said a $1 a button, which I thought was crazy. I may try the DIY approach, but would still like to know a fair value.


$1 a button is a pretty good price. I believe my dry cleaner charges $3.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

£1.50 a button in my local.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

knezz said:


> Thimble... who need a thimble. In the tutorial they used no thimble.:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I've sewn on buttons without a thimble multiple times.
> 
> Oh! I forgot... I drew blood multiple times.


i hope by know you have learned how to wash out blood.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

My lady charges $.50 a button.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

welldressedfellow said:


> My lady charges $.50 a button.


 OK. She's hired. Can she start Monday?


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

I also recommended you read the link and learn to sew you own. You will save money and have better results in the long run because you can make minor adjustments as you see fit. That being said $1 isn't too bad of a price.


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

a tailor said:


> learn from alexanders tutorial. once you learn, its yours for life.
> get yourself a thimble [with a hole in the top], apackage of needles, and a spool of thread.
> you now have a lifetime supply of equipment.


I'm a novice button sewer. What advantage does a thimble with a hole in the top provide? Is this type of thimble readily available for purchase?


----------



## Freddy Vandecasteele (Oct 28, 2005)

You can buy timbels in sewing supply store.
Tailor supply store are usually better but harder to find.
Open timbels are used buy tailors,because most of the time they use shorter needels
and push with the side of their middle finger
Seamstresses use closed timbles because they push with the top of their finger.
That is a general rule
My Dad was a tailor and my mother a seemstess

Freddy Vandecasteele


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

$1 a button for s shirt sounds about right, and is how much the 3 tailors around me charge.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I just did one shirt using the principals and techniques espoused in the link Alex provided. Took me a damn long while. I think I'll pay someone to do it for me from now on... I just don't have that kind of time! And at $1.00 a button, even $1.50 or $2.00, its a freaking steal.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Probably not; she's a sweet little old lady who basically works from home.:icon_smile_wink: I hate paying just $.50 but she is adamant about not accepting more than that.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> OK. She's hired. Can she start Monday?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*a tailor is right, DIY*

I have sewn on buttons for several years. I gradually figured out most of the system outlined by Mr. Kabbaz, but I didn't know to finish it off without knots. Sewing on buttons is one of the few tailoring chores that can be easily mastered by someone lacking in sewing experience.

I also have hemmed trowsers and done other simple tasks.

Some of my sewing stuff belonged to my grandmother.

I am inspired by Mr Vandecasteele to search out a tailor supply store for a man's thimble. Sewing supply stores seem only to have small thimbles. The ones I had that belonged to various female ancestors were all too small; gave them to my daughter.

Does anyone know of a tailor supply business in Los Angeles?

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Wawak.com. $2.95​


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Leighton said:


> I just did one shirt using the principals and techniques espoused in the link Alex provided. Took me a damn long while. I think I'll pay someone to do it for me from now on... I just don't have that kind of time! And at $1.00 a button, even $1.50 or $2.00, its a freaking steal.


 When the lady who sews our buttons first began, she did about 10 per day. Now, ten years later, she can do the ten in about 20 minutes. Just a bit of practice and you'll be fine. 

As a matter of fact, she'll be giving lessons at A Collection of Sartorial Excellence. Drop by and shell have you raring along in no time!



welldressedfellow said:


> Probably not; she's a sweet little old lady who basically works from home.:icon_smile_wink: I hate paying just $.50 but she is adamant about not accepting more than that.


 Dang it!


----------



## Freddy Vandecasteele (Oct 28, 2005)

Tailoring Supply in Los Angeles
https://www.bblackandsons.com/

Freddy Vandecasteele


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

Freddy Vandecasteele said:


> Tailoring Supply in Los Angeles
> https://www.bblackandsons.com/
> 
> Freddy Vandecasteele


Thank you for the open/closed thimble explanation and purchase source.


----------



## mat135 (May 16, 2010)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> A better alternative:
> 
> Use .


Very helpful guide.


----------

